# Problème de son sur Waze



## Deleted member 1120647 (2 Avril 2016)

Salut,

nous avons Waze sur un iPhone 5S et l'enclenchement de la voix pour la navigation est, comment dire, aléatoire ... des fois oui des non !

Nous avons réinstallé l'app depuis itunes, mais rien n'y fait !

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour régler ce problème ?

Merci, a+


----------

